# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  new member introduction

## usedbydate

hello all,
I hail from the outskirts of the Sydney region, jack of all trades  but now a master of none , joined to share my knowledge, how did I discover this   ?????   was  looking for a black and decker work wheel belt, found some ,bought them ,only to receive the wrong belt

----------


## OBBob

Welcome

----------

